# I guess I'm still a fly fisherman (Weber 3/25)



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I consider myself primarily an ice fisherman this time of year, but recently while I tie flies during the night shift when all is quiet in the ICU - people ask me if I am a fly fisherman. I loved fly fishing Oregon and New York when I lived there, and I loved fly fishing Alaska when I visited. I usually like fly fishing in Utah, today I loved it. Campfire was supposed to come with me, sorry he missed out.

I slept in and followed the snow plows up I-80, got on the water around 10:00. I had caught well over a dozen fish by noon, stayed around exploring a little and only caught 3 more in the next two hours. Used scuds (size 16), disco midges (size 24) and a sow bug (size 14). Equal mix of browns and whitefish.
[attachment=0:lvw0f14r]whitefish.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r][attachment=6:lvw0f14r]brown1.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r][attachment=5:lvw0f14r]brown2.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r][attachment=4:lvw0f14r]brown4.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r][attachment=3:lvw0f14r]brown5.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r]
I checked my fly and found the tip had broken off the cheap mustad hook, and the insect I was trying to imitate.
[attachment=2:lvw0f14r]entemology.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r]
And the food shot for Orvis1!
[attachment=1:lvw0f14r]foodfoto.JPG[/attachment:lvw0f14r]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

nice work!! That bug shot is good!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Some nice pics, I keep thinking about tying flies on these quiet nights, but then I wouldn't have time to read everyone's reports. :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the food shot, I appreciate the tribute...


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Dang!     I was suposed to go with but I agreed to work as a favor. That is what I get for being a good sameritan. Nice fish Scott. Wish I would have been there. I thought you were going to work today. I wanted some first handed replay. Did you try any of those beaded caddis larvea you tied for me?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Fantastic Fishing, great post, food shot is a true fisherman 
what can I fit in my pocket?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, congrats on the catches.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

campfire said:


> Dang!     I was suposed to go with but I agreed to work as a favor. That is what I get for being a good sameritan. Nice fish Scott. Wish I would have been there. I thought you were going to work today. I wanted some first handed replay. Did you try any of those beaded caddis larvea you tied for me?


I caught at least one on that fly, maybe two - check out my post in the fly fishing section :wink: . I was supposed to be there today but I got put on call.



REPETER said:


> Some nice pics, I keep thinking about tying flies on these quiet nights, but then I wouldn't have time to read everyone's reports. :mrgreen:


Whatever it takes to keep you awake. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a good day to me. Nice catches.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job...You know with Leaky and others who post about the Weeb...maybe we should take up fly fish'n until the bigger water is opens...kinda makes me wonder how two ole gals would do...thanks for the report and great pictures...get's us really itch'n for the soft water...OBTW for a beginner what type of fly rod set-up would one recommend? I was eye spying set-ups last weekend and via the internet...I have a back yard to practice the cast in... :wink: :wink:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Nice job...You know with Leaky and others who post about the Weeb...maybe we should take up fly fish'n until the bigger water is opens...kinda makes me wonder how two ole gals would do...thanks for the report and great pictures...get's us really itch'n for the soft water...OBTW for a beginner what type of fly rod set-up would one recommend? I was eye spying set-ups last weekend and via the internet...I have a back yard to practice the cast in... :wink: :wink:


I think you & fishin partner would love it. I'm sure you could put them to use at pineview in addition to killing time between ice fishing and warm weather muskie fishing, muskie on a fly are supposed to be incredible.



orvis1 said:


> Thanks for the food shot, I appreciate the tribute...


My wife was a little surprised I didn't grab a greasy small town burger. Less time at the diner = more time in the water.


----------

